# Kumiss - Would Appreciate Feedback



## evildrakey (8/5/12)

As the document is rather complicated, I've put it here in .pdf form...

I'd love some feedback... Once it's done, I'll put the final version here in forum format... But for now...

Article


----------



## Bribie G (8/5/12)

How would you milk a horse without being kicked in the head???


----------



## evildrakey (8/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> How would you milk a horse without being kicked in the head???



Very carefully...


----------



## evildrakey (9/5/12)

have done a few edits... New version up...


----------



## fawnroux (9/5/12)

Very interesting read. Thanks for posting it, I love learning about stuff like that.

What's it for?


----------



## manticle (9/5/12)

Just had a skim read. Looks interesting and well put together.

I'm not quite sure the expression 'robs the glucose' is clear - robs it of what?

Also the reference section could be tidier.

Subject material is interesting and images etc really help. Nice and brief while still touching on interesting parts of history, culture and some science


----------



## [email protected] (9/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> How would you milk a horse without being kicked in the head???



Its not that hard at all really, as long as the horse has had decent handling/training and is not afraid of the person doing it. 
I have cubes of colostrum milked from expecting mares vac packed in the freezer.

fermenting their milk sounds interesting....and i have had people gag at me when i have said i have tried a small amount of horse milk on the tip of my finger!


----------



## evildrakey (9/5/12)

manticle said:


> Just had a skim read. Looks interesting and well put together.
> 
> I'm not quite sure the expression 'robs the glucose' is clear - robs it of what?
> 
> ...



Agreed. Will be fixing the article up over the next week... 

With the robbing the glucose comment...

The lactobacillus excretes lactase, an enzyme that converts lactose into glucose.
The yeast takes some of that glucose (converting to CO2 and alcohol), forcing the lactobacillus to work harder excreting lactase... Thus the 2 different cultures combine symbiotically to efficiently remove lactose from milk.


----------



## manticle (9/5/12)

I thought that was what you meant. In that case the yeast is stealing the glucose or robbing the solution of its glucose rather than robbing the glucose itself. Hope that makes sense. It's not taking the glucose's wallet or plasma screen, it's taking the glucose away as if it were the plasma screen.


----------



## evildrakey (9/5/12)

Although those Mongol's... Yeah, they steal your plasma...
Loot your entire village, rape, pillage, burn, etc...

Kumiss wasn't a drink for the fainthearted...


----------



## Gar (9/5/12)

Interesting read and well put together, I'd never heard of it.

Not sure I'd like to try it though...


----------



## fawnroux (9/5/12)

Gar said:


> Not sure I'd like to try it though...



That sentence and your avatar worked perfectly.


----------



## evildrakey (9/5/12)

Gar said:


> Not sure I'd like to try it though...



It's not that bad a taste... I've tasted much worse...

Lambs Brains, Bleach, Hemlock, Laotian Rat Schnitzel on a stick... They all tasted much worse...


----------



## manticle (9/5/12)

I'd happily eat the rat schnitzel in the right context (or at least try) but I reckon it would be bugger protocol and stick custom up your arse when it came to bleach.

Oxygen or chlorine?


----------



## Gar (9/5/12)

evildrakey said:


> Laotian Rat Schnitzel on a stick



That actually doesn't _sound_ to bad, could be an after pub snack


----------



## evildrakey (9/5/12)

chlorine...


----------



## manticle (9/5/12)

I'll run the risk of being impaled.


----------



## bignath (9/5/12)

Gar said:


> That actually doesn't _sound_ to bad, could be an after pub snack



I can see it now.....

Rat schnitzel stands openng up right alongside the kebab stands for the 'hungry last drinks' crowds  

The state ive been in after finishing up a gig at 4am id certainly try it once!


----------



## nathan_madness (14/5/12)

Interesting read!


----------



## Benchish (21/5/12)

Very interesting, and easy to read. Could make for something interesting for blending (in glass or after killing bugs). Horse milk stout anyone?


----------

